# How did you stumble across AZ?



## skiNEwhere (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm a chairlift enthusiast of sorts and I was trying to find out info about the devils fiddle quad. I was searching google and I found more than one thread about it on this site, and after lurking around a couple of weeks, I signed up.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2014)

googled "should i wear a helmet while skiing"


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 26, 2014)

Google search results from "ski forum"

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Google search results from "ski forum"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



This. 
I felt the need to surround myself with other junkies.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Google search results from "ski forum"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



+1 on the Google……had been in other forums and had gained tons of info and met lots of
people with similar addictions.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 26, 2014)

people with similar addictions.[/QUOTE]
I'm addicted also but looking for back country reports, so far I've only seen resort reports.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 26, 2014)

My fellow chairlift nerd, Conrad, showed me.  Love the people and have learned so much about the industry in the short year I've been here.   Also nice to communicate with people who love the sport and surround their lives around it.  It's great to have non-gapers to voice my opinion to. :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2014)

Google I was led to TGR first but liked this fourm much more.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I'm addicted also but looking for back country reports, so far I've only seen resort reports.



Since you just joined this year, you have to be a bit more patient. There are a few of us that will post from outside the resort boundaries. However so far this year, due to the roller coaster weather, there hasn't really been enough snow in most of the "back country" areas to actually ski them yet. For example, I went out and did some maintenance work on an area I ski but it was in no conditioned to be skied.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I'm addicted also but looking for back country reports, so far I've only seen resort reports.



Try the SkiVT-L list server.   There are a lot of northern Vermont-centric people there with skins and a heel that lifts.   It has a web interface so you don't have to get their email.   http://list.uvm.edu/cgi-bin/wa?A0=SKIVT-L

Until it actually snows, you're not going to see much in the way of the way of back country and side country reports.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2014)

Greg contacted me years ago and asked me to participate in a Killington thread.   That's how I ended up on AlpineZone.


----------



## skirick (Jan 27, 2014)

They talked about it over on Snow Journal.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 27, 2014)

My brother had it bookmarked on the family computer. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2014)

I was just doing the google search thing for NE Skiing. I had already been to Epicski but that wasn't doing it for me at the time.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

Google, I think


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 27, 2014)

yep...Google


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Google, I think



I was getting back into skiing and looking for whatever resources I could find. AZ seemed like a good fit, so I decided to stick around...  No one has been able to get rid of me since...


----------



## sf77 (Jan 27, 2014)

My friend ss20 has been a member of AZ for a year now and I though that I would try it out! In the short couple of day's I've been on it, I've discovered a lot of cool and interesting stuff!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2014)

Not to date myself, but Greg posted on the RSN Sugarbush Room in 2004 or so and that's how I found out about AZ.  He was doing an "AlpineZone Challenge" and it caught my attention.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2014)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...find-AlpineZone?highlight=how+find+alpinezone

I was reading old forum threads, and found AZ. Or maybe there was an old forum thread about finding AZ. I forget.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2014)

I was goggling and mistyped AZone. I left off the ss and ended up here and never left!!!!!


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I was checking out riverc0il's site for a trip report on Ragged and somehow made my way here.  Was a while ago...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a ski snowboarding fourm. I thought it was a fourm for something else just kidding.


----------



## Daisyareh18 (Jan 27, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> googled "should i wear a helmet while skiing"



This! Same scenario. Excited for my ski season to start February 8!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 27, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Since you just joined this year, you have to be a bit more patient. There are a few of us that will post from outside the resort boundaries. However so far this year, due to the roller coaster weather, there hasn't really been enough snow in most of the "back country" areas to actually ski them yet. For example, I went out and did some maintenance work on an area I ski but it was in no conditioned to be skied.


Yes Point well taken ..Thanks. After all it's only January. I just started started back country in the last three years , not much snow in Pa. recent
Found an awesome mountain  with an 800 vert an average 32 degree angle. need a good 24'' base and or some firm spring snow. dying to ski it ! Maybe this is the year, used to look at the lines in years past with snow. now i have the means to get there.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 27, 2014)

I started out on Firsttracksonline, but it seemed to dry up, probably googled "Northeast Ski Forums", the rest is history. I lurked for quite a while before posting, glad I did, I've met a lot of great people, and Scotty, through AZ. WKBWC

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2014)

Saw a reference to it on kzone- where I was a lurker as I hasn't skied in 20 years but was thinking of getting back into it.


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2014)

Cool , this is an interesting read!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2014)

Nick said:


> Cool , this is an interesting read!



in that case . . .
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/66329-What-brought-you-here


http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/41437-How-did-you-find-AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah but it was interesting to hear from the newer members  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Jan 28, 2014)

Nick said:


> Yeah but it was interesting to hear from the newer members



Is it just me or do there seem to be a number of newer members lately?  Also how do we know they are all new? ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

hammer said:


> Is it just me or do there seem to be a number of newer members lately?  Also how do we know they are all new? ;-)



Lets see how many are still posting a few weeks after the summit.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 28, 2014)

hammer said:


> Is it just me or do there seem to be a number of newer members lately?  Also how do we know they are all new? ;-)



I think they call themselves the Merry Pranksters, seems they have latched on just to invade this year's summit. Still better then your average lurker... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

Nick said:


> Yeah but it was interesting to hear from the newer members



yup, new threads for new peeps..  old threads are fun to read too.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> in that case . . .
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/66329-What-brought-you-here
> 
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/41437-How-did-you-find-AlpineZone



Interesting to see, how many once fine upstanding members have moved on... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2014)

This is not an easy thread to search for in the archives. If I was searching for a "Do you wear a helmet" thread I would search for the keyword helmet. It's a lot harder to search this kind of thread. Do I search "been here", "site" or "forum"?

I just made a new thread instead


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


----------



## catskillman (Jan 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi[/QUOTE]  heard it being discussed at the bar in the Hunter base lodge.  There used to be one just for Hunter from what I understand that was brutal.  For the record - I never posted on that one...........


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

catskillman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


  heard it being discussed at the bar in the Hunter base lodge.  There used to be one just for Hunter from what I understand that was brutal.  For the record - I never posted on that one...........[/QUOTE]

The one that comes up when you look for a fourm for Hunter Mountain Jam?


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 28, 2014)

I wandered over here from www.nasioc.com after one of the NESIC guys posted something about something.

Oh and I tried out epicski but my skis were too short there.   Actually I still browse there but I like how this forum is northeast centric.


----------



## JimboSherm (Jan 29, 2014)

Newbie here - Learned about the forum through a friend who attended last year's event.  Looking forward to joining the group in SugarLoaf!


----------



## jimk (Jan 30, 2014)

I lurked here for a long time, believe originally attracted by the Skiing on the Cheap threads.  The ticket giveaways are what drew me in to post more often.  I think there is a pattern there...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2014)

Where is Marc?  Grassi?


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2014)

It's interesting so many people are coming in because of the Summit. Hopefully next year we will be able to offer even more trips including the ever-so-elusive "AZ West" trip


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Where is Marc?  Grassi?



Marc got married and is busy redoing an old farm house he lives in. Grassi is busy chasing kids around!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Marc got married and is busy redoing an old farm house he lives in.



The goat said yes?  Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The goat said yes?  Who'd a thunk it!



Heard it was a pre-arranged and the goat had no choice!


----------



## joel.rackliffe (Jan 30, 2014)

Found AZ through friends. Was told to attend the AZ summit this year since sugarloaf is my home mountain and still trying to figure this all out.


----------



## SLOWSNO (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess Im one of these Merry Pranksters. I think its better than being a lurker, just jump right in. Its a little intimidating to understand the format since ive never been a commenter on anything before, but im getting the hang of it. And I'm going to annoy everyone all season asking about various mountains. Living in BK you dont have an allegiance to any one mountain so its great to read whats good all over the place. This year Im hitting up Stratton, Killington, Sugarloaf and Stowe. I would love to get a Gore and an Okemo in there if possible. But seeing the variety on here is making me want to stretch out even more.


----------



## nicola.micali (Feb 3, 2014)

Actually in a very weird way. I was at loon saturday and while we were talking about ski trip a bearded guy told us we we should check out alpine zone and join their trip next weekend to sugarloaf. He told us this is a sick community (his words) and so here I am


----------



## alessandromora (Feb 3, 2014)

My friend got to know this community and you know how it works: he called me about 5 times in a day in order to make me surf the AZ site and eventually register me for the upcoming trip to Sugarloaf. I am doing it, right now. Other than this, I was also considering joining some ski community and getting to know more people that like me cheer up when they see snow!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2014)

As for how I got here...
I followed the advice of “Greg @ AlpineZone” on TGR and found this place.





Not really :-D


I actually was on RSN and Firsttracks for a while until RSN closed up its forums and FirstTracks kind of became too western centric.

AlpineZone was growing and a guy I worked with was posting here too. I logged in and haven't left.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> As for how I got here...
> I followed the advice of “Greg @ AlpineZone” on TGR and found this place.



:lol: I wonder if we really have gained any members from that troll?


----------



## JHG (Feb 4, 2014)

Sugarloaf has been at the top of my list since I jumped back into the ski world last year, and I can't wait to finally experience the Loaf.  Looking forward to this Summit, and many more to come!


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

I was working on building a ski/snowboarding web site to aggregate data and sources (tired of bouncing around) and came across Alpine Zone!

I used to participate in the TGR forum and the one at epicski (which is now part of onthesnow).  Onthesnow seems to be sucking everything up.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2014)

Friends in the neighborhood (East Boston) who I rode with in Killington Last weekend.  One of them (JonD) is a forum member.  They had someone drop out from the AZ summit at the last minute and I jumped in!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 13, 2014)

Came across River0il's site, read some of his reports and stumbled into here.


----------



## marcski (Feb 14, 2014)

AZ stumbled across me almost a decade ago.


----------

